# Stratford-upon-Avon Show



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Just to remind everyone that pre-booking of this show ends on the 18th May.
We will be arrive approx 2pm on Monday 28th May so why not come along and join us.

Regards
R/M


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Richard and Mary, the MHF Marshalls for this show, for putting this post up, I have been so pre-occupied with sorting out Warner's shows at Peterborough and Newbury, I hadn't got round to this one yet   

As they have said pre-bookings must be received by Stone Leisure by the 18th May. 

As Stone Leisure have the Racecourse from 28th May until 4th June and Richard and Mary have kindly agreed to be our Marshalls for the whole of this time you could have a weeks camping in Stratford on Avon plus 2 nights of cabaret included in the price of £43!! Now that's a bargain!! Obviously you don't have to go for the full week, see their website for prices for a shorter stay, a link to this is in the rally listing in the rally/meet section at the bottom of the front page.

So why don't you put your name on our list of attendees , then book with Stone Leisure putting MHF as your club and join them at Stratford Upon Avon Racecourse.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi again

I have just had a look at the list of attendees for this show and notice that although we have 20 booked we only have 3 confirmed as having booked with Stone Leisure.

I don't know if you are all having to save up for this one as there seem to be so many shows close together :lol: :lol: but you do only have a month to book.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder R&M, will look at the diary for this one, Stratford is a lvely part of the world!  

MnD


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

hoping to be there on monday 28th that is if we get new m/h.Supposed be here end of april will book when we know it's arrived.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks for the reminder, I will get on and book tickets this weekend


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello,
We have booked with Stone Leisure and will arrive Monday afternoon.

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Neil

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.

Obviously you all just forgot about this show until Richard and Mary reminded us   We now have 5 confirmed attendees!!

Come on then get booking don't leave it until the last minute :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is still a lot on the rally list not confirmed for this show. Could all those on the list please let myself or Clianthus (Jenny ) know that you have booked with Stone Leisure to camp with us as Jen and myself will be out on the road soon.Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have now booked with stone leisure and will arrive Friday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Martin (Coral) for letting us know you have booked all confirmed for you now.

Anymore booked yet


Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Stratford Show*

We have had out tickets for a few weeks - please confirm that we will be there. Arriving Friday - probably late!!

Sundial


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sundial

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees

Has anyone else booked and not confirmed themselves? Please let us know.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*The Motorhome & US RV Show Stratford-upon-Avon Rally*

I am having trouble booking online.

All it say's is "thank you for your submission" after filling everything in then nothing :roll:

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John thanks for reminding me, I have just booked and its the same, I don't think there's a problem, I think thats just how it works.

Olley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks John it reminded me as well :wink: 

Just a remimder that if you want your £2.00 club discount and want to camp with MHF you must pre-book this show.

Pre-booking closes on 18th May

There are lots of names on the list but not a lot of confirmed attendees!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

25 on the list now with only 11 confirmed :roll: have any more now booked if so could you please let myself or Clianthus know Thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi RR

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jenny Please confirm
Geo


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Confirmed Geo


Any more now booked please Ta


Jacquie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny & Jacquie

We have now bought our tickets for this show. We'll be arriving Tuesday afternoon.

Do we have to confirm online, or will this missage do?

We'll be in our RV, in case you need to know for planning purposes.

Cheers

Bruce & Marion


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Have booked and confirmed but nowhere to put with MHF or claim £2 discount
David


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce & Marion Kijana,

I will confirm you.




Hi Dave of Cheskydave

You should have put your booking in the club area on Stone Leisure web site then you would have found MHFs and got your £2 discount.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have any of the following booked yet

Artona
Webagents
delboy139 (where did you get to at PETERBOROUGH )
Humber-Traveller
RockieRV
Lawson64
Spacerunner
davelyn
tendy

Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We have not booked and I don't think we are going to. Could you knock us off the list please?

We'll be attending the show but probably only for a day as its Phil's birthday that weekend and we now have other plans.

Thanks for the reminder.

Leigh


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I still have no reply from my booking which worries me.

Is everyone else relying on the "thank you for your submission" reply?????


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Leigh

I'll take you off the list, thanks for letting us know, hope we didn't put you off at Peterborough!!

Hi John

Don't worry about your booking, if the same thing happened when olley booked I'm sure it will be ok, just check your ticket when you receive it.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Leigh
> 
> I'll take you off the list, thanks for letting us know, hope we didn't put you off at Peterborough!!


 :lol: :lol: Nope! I don't scare that easily 

We are planning a bit of a BBQ for Phil's birthday that weekend though so it will probably be better if all our guests didn't have to travel to Stratford to attend!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont worry John thats how the system works mate same for me and Olley

Dave
there is a place to book and claim your discount, you only have two choices and you chose the wrong one, if you dont phone and rectify you will not be booked with MHF, unless one of the marshals has already seen to it for you
Geo[/quote]


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Geo, a choice of 2 so I pick the wrong one! Have spoken to Stone Leisure and am now included with MHF.
Dave


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

We have now booked with Stoneleisure.

We will be arriving on Monday and joining the convoy to Butlins on the following Monday. Look forward to seeing you all.

I cant figure out how to confirm on here so if you would do it for us please Jacqui or Jenny.

Regards
Lynne & Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Lynne & Dave all confirmed I will see you at Butlins :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That leaves


Webagents
delboy139
Humber-Traveller not sure if hes going ?
Lawson64
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam

Still showing un confirmed have any of you booked now please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello am I talking to myself here have any of the above now booked :?: 8O  :lol:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We've done a loon and not allowed the correct time lapse for getting our dog certified by the French vet.

So we'll now be a day later, and will arrive on Wednesday afternoon, all being well.

Sorry I'm not any of the above - I'm sure they'll be along in a minute!

Bruce


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Bump !!


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*First Rally/Show with MH*

Hi all

We pick up our home on the friday 1st June  and we are thinking of heading down to the show on Saturday

Can we just book for the Saturday night with the MHF group? If so what is the proceedure for this as this will be our first time out with the MH?and we would love to pick all your brains on some tips and tricks about MH living

John & Angela


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi John & Angela
Come and join us
I believe you would have to book from Friday to Monday (but I could be wrong)
All booking links are on the rally page at the bottom of the main page just tell Stone Leisure that you wish to be sited with MHF & don't forget to add your name to the rally list

Looking forward to meeting you

Regards R/M


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Don't know if you are talking to yourself, sorry I was just not in hearing range :lol: :lol: :lol: 
RockieRV and I have just booked and paid, so please count us in :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Keith all confirmed for you now over and out :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Not a lot of booking has gone on for this show while I've been away   

Webagents
delboy139
Humber-Traveller 
Lawson64
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam 

Can anyone who has booked and not confirmed please let either myself or LadyJ know so that we can confirm you.

Anyone who has decided not to go can they also let one of us know so that we can remove your name from the list

Really looking forward to hearing from you :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Not a lot of replies either 8O 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Think they must all be away for the bank holiday Jen as I have had no replies to my pm's either. Lucky devils and heres us sat at computers  :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Stratfford Show*

Hi

Just booked out place at the show should be there friday afternoon. Pick the MH on thursday and this is the first time with a MH, so I apologise now for the barrage of questions we will probally ask you all.

Do I need to add our names to an attendee list somewhere?

See you there

John & Angela


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi John & Angela,

Yes please add your name to the rally list on the Main Page click on the Stratford Show Rally then click on I want to attend this rally. You should get an e.mail from us, you then click on the link in the e.mail to confirm you have booked. If you don't get the e.mail post on here and either Clianthus or I will confirm you.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Jac at least someone has decided to speak to us again :lol: :lol: 

I think you are right all gone away for the bank holiday and us here staring at the computer screen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Jen lucky devils :lol: 


We still have

delboy139
Spacerunner 
tendy
jimjam

Showing un confirmed time is marching lads have any of you now booked please.


Jacquie


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Jackie,

Yes we've been away for the weekend hence our tardiness in replying  

I have just been on the Stone Leisure site to book but was suprised to see that their form for customer details (including card details) is NOT on a secure server 8O 8O 8O :evil: :evil: :evil: 

I intend to book tomorrow over the phone.

I would advise against anyone booking on-line with Stone Leisure until they change over to a secure server.

I'll post back after booking so that you can confirm us.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am somewhat concerned as to whether I am actually booked or not by the reply after supposedly booking on line.

*"thank you for your submission" *

No follow up Email nothing :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bryan,

Sorry I wasnt aware Stone Leisure Site was not secure let us know when you have booked.


Hi John,

If you are in any doubt then I would ring Stone Leisure tomorrow.


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I must admit I was concerned that I couldnt see any evidence that the Stoneleisure server was secure. I booked by phone too, but I did wonder if it was me that had missed something. :? 

Lynne


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

As far as I am aware Stone Leisure is not a secure site. It never has been, in fact it's a very amateurish web-site all round!!

So my advise is to book by phone.


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Stone Leisure*

Hi

Just phoned Stone leisure to confirm booking as I had not received any email confirmation and the response was that they only send out the tickets as way of confirmation and do not confirm by email.

John & Angela


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have booked with Stone Leisure (OVER THE PHONE) and we will be arriving on the Friday.

Please can some-one with special powers please mark us as confirmed?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Brian all blesssed and confirmed :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right that just leaves

delboy139 (who booked for Peterborough and didn't show up)

Spacerunner (whom I presume is away playing with his new toy) :lol: 

tendy (who probally has booked but doesn't seem to like telling us he has)

jimjam

as non confirmed.

As Jen (Clianthus) and I will now be away for a bit if you have any queries please pm Richard & Mary who are the marshals for this show.


Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Anyone wishing to contact us after the 28th can do so on
07724107174

Regards
R/M


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi M/D
Glad to see that you will be joining us
Regards 
R/M


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Just rang stoneleisure today about my booking.She said there was no trace of my booking on line which was about 10days ago.So rebooked again over phone.She said the tickets usually go out a couple of days after booking


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tickets*

Should the tickets have arrived by now?
I booked 2 weeks ago via internet.
TonyP


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

We are moving to Wales and the dates have been brought forward so wont be able to attend sadly.

Just as well stoneleigh never recognised my on line booking I suppose but someone should tell Ian (olley) that on line booking are not working.

I am really sad at missing this rally


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

>Should the tickets have arrived by now? 
>I booked 2 weeks ago via internet. 
>TonyP

YES
Give them a ring it as not gone through on internet you will have to book again on phone


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tickets*

Thanks!
I rang Stone Leisure this morning and they had no record of of my online booking. This now sorted but I suggest anybody who has not received their tickets should call them 020 83026069.

TonyP


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Our tickets arrived yesterday

RR 
Sorry that you can't attend hope to meet some other-time

R/M


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Our tickets have arrived! Look forward to seeing you all there, except RR sorry you can't make it.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi All I made booking online same time as RR, just rang to confim as no tickts received and was told by a very nice lady "no online booking for you on our system sorry" so i re booked via phone, also as Bryan pointed out the online systen is *NON SECURE* I raised this with them, in a nut shell dont use it then!!, we have hundreds use it without a problem,How would they know its the customer that get the problems when the card is cloned,
P.S could the Mods post a warning sticky, re the failure of the online booking system as there is only 7 days left to book
Geo


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Just a reminder that you have only got untill this coming Friday the 18th to pre-book
If you have booked online & tickets haven't arrived you should check with Stone Leisure that booking has been received

Regards
R/M


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

We have just added our name to the list.

Will phone Stone Leisure tomorrow.

Tony & Avril


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony & Avril
Looking forward to meeting you.
Don't forget to confirm using the generated e-mail once you have booked

Regards
R/M


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Richard and Mary.

Will do - hopefully tomorrow if Stone Leisure play ball.

Regards,

Tony & Avril


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Have phoned Stone Leisure this morning and have been promised the tickets are being sent today. Fingers crossed!

Expecting to arrive on the Thursday.
Looking forward to meeting you then.

Tony & Avril


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony & Avril
Great see you Thursday

R/M


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi only just read the last few posts about the online not working, thanks guys.  Have just phoned and they have no record of booking 8O So have now done it over the phone.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I did ask The mods in an earlier post to make it a sticky or post a seperate warning, I fear alot of folk will fall for this one, inc me, promised tickets for Sat, none as yet(Monday)
Geo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I only arrived home late last night and saw the posts re the online booking not working.

I have put an URGENT post on and it has been stickied by my tame Mod :wink:

The following attendees are still not confirmed:-

delboy139
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam

Please be aware that the MHF automatic system will remove you from the list of attendees if you have not confirmed by tomorrow!!!


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Got my tickets today


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Online 'non' booking*

Tickets arrived!

I wonder how many people will have booked for general camping and are wondering why they have no tickets!!

TonyP


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Our tickets are here, just thought I would let you know :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

*site availablity*

Is it to late to book a site for stratford.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Tue Still no Tickets!!! Time for a Rocket me thinks, got a spare one Keith :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi crythan

No it's not too late to book to camp with us.

Put you name on the list of attendees in the rally section at the bottom of the main page you will receive an e-mail telling you that you have a provisional booking. Then ring Stone Leisure on 02083026150, book your tickets and tell them you wish to camp with MHF. Next go back to the e-mail, click on the link to confirm and you will be added to our list of confirmed attendees.

Some people for reasons unknown do not get this e-mail. If that happens in your case just send me a PM or post on this thread and I will confirm you once you have booked with Stone Leisure.

Regards


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

The following people who have not confirmed their booking for this show have been removed by the MHF auto remove syatem:-

delboy139
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam

If you would still like to camp with us please phone Stone Leisure and book and then send me a PM or post on this thread and I will return you to the list.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

hi clianthus
we have provisionally booked and also booked the tickets as well.please can you put us down on the lists please
thanks
lisa


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Have added you to list and confirmed you.


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Stratford show*

Hi

Tickets arrived today, so see you all on the Friday

John & Angela


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Our tickets arrived today also.

Looking forward to meeting those of you that are going.

Tony & Avril


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have managed to get a preliminary list from Stone Leisure and the following people who are on the MHF rally list are not on Stone Leisures list Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes

lawson64
DaMann
meurig

I have sent you all a PM asking you to contact me.

Everyone else who is currently on the list in the rally section at the bottom of the front page can now breathe a sigh of relief because they are on Stone Leisures list of attendees. Smile Smile

PLEASE NOTE:- none of the members who were automatically removed by the MHF booking system are on the list from Stone Leisure:-

delboy139
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam

We will therefore assume you aren't going to the show, but it would have been nice if you could have let us know Exclamation Exclamation


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen, I believe lawson64 has only just booked today, he will confirm with you asap, but right now the jammy git is watching Meatloaf live at the NEC arena :evil: :evil: :wink: 

(not at all envious..Dave)  :evilbat: < outta hell


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks for letting me know, the list I had was only up until 10.00am today so he probably booked afterwards.

Sorry, not a big Meatloaf fan but hope he's enjoying himself.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

clianthus said:


> jimjam
> We will therefore assume you aren't going to the show, but it would have been nice if you could have let us know Exclamation Exclamation


Sorry about that, I snoozed there, I wasnt watching the show thread. We *are* going to the show, paid for tickets yesterday, arriving on the Thursday. Hopefully in our new (to us) Georgie Boy landau.   

So if anyone there is familiar with RV's I,m sure we will bore you to death with our questions. :? :?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jen,

Spacerunner not going to Stratford, Lawson64 has now booked and I believe delboy139 is booking.

Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Thanks for that.

delboy139 is now on the list and confirmed, as is Lawson64. DaMann has not booked to camp with us.

That just leaves:-

meurig
tendy
jimjam

to let us know what is happening with them. 
<<<<<<<<PLEASE>>>>>>>


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

clianthus said:


> jimjam
> to let us know what is happening with them.
> <<<<<<<<PLEASE>>>>>>>


Whats happening then?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry jimjam  

I have just seen your post and have been notified by Stone Leisure that you have booked.

I have put you back on the MHF list and confirmed you as an attendee.


I have a mystery booking!! Could the other member who booked with Stone Leisure today please either let me have her username or put herself on the MHF list of attendees. Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a final reminder that booking for this show closes tomorrow 18/5/2007


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Just a reminder
Today is the final day for pre-booking
We still have space left for any last minute bookings

Regards
R/M


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
Setting off tomorrow (stopping Sunday night in Tamworth) before heading on to Stratford should be there around 2pm
We are looking forward to meeting everyone, hopefully the weather will improve allowing for a BBQ on Saturday for all those interested.
If anyone needs to we can be contacted on 07724107174
Have a safe journey everyone
See you there

Regards R/M


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Setting off tomorrow stopping at CC CL near M40 rung round today for a CL pitch most were booked up,managed to find one with a cancellation.
Will be arriving at stratford after 2 on monday 

Bob & Jan


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Stratford-upon-Avon, United Kingdom
View Feed for this Location 
Current Nearest Observations:
N/A 50°F
N/A (0 mph)
Relative Humidity (%): 87,
Pressure (mB): 1004, Falling,
Visibility: Moderate


View this forecast in Celsius






Symbol key
(Help!)Tuesday's wind direction and speed: North Westerly Wind (5 mph). 

Sunday

Sunrise 04:59 (BST)
Sunset 21:11 (BST) 53°F 42°F 6 poor 999 92 

Monday

Sunrise 04:58 (BST)
Sunset 21:12 (BST) 59°F 39°F 20 moderate 1010 49 

Tuesday

Sunrise 04:57 (BST)
Sunset 21:13 (BST) 57°F 42°F 5 moderate 1013 48 

Wednesday

Sunrise 04:56 (BST)
Sunset 21:14 (BST) 59°F 50°F 10 moderate 1004 93 

Thursday

Sunrise 04:55 (BST)
Sunset 21:16 (BST) 60°F 50°F 11 moderate 1008 74


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Richard & Mary are now at Stratford ground conditions are at present ok


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie have they cut the grass this time?

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No idea Ian but if it keeps rianing maybe long grass will help you not getting stuck lol


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Message from Richard and Mary at the show

If you arrive at the show without water please fill up at the main stand PRIOR to going onto the MHF area. The water on the area is only a water bouser and it is not possible to get a hose onto it


stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Good tip Stew thanks


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

By the way..........it's raining again here in Stratford......... :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am coming up Saturday for a flying visit, so get the kettles and cakes all ready


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

badger said:


> By the way..........it's raining again here in Stratford......... :roll:


Can you get it to stop please :?: :lol:

I'm just setting out and the sun is still shining here :roll:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I'v got my sun cream ready for a quick visit Sunday
:wink: :wink:


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We are looking forward to arriving tomorrow (Friday) morning. Don't worry we will bring the sun with us.

Hope the ground conditions are okay.

Will fill up with water at the main stand prior to arrival.

Mart


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sat here at Stratford and just found a very nice unsecured network. Some people are so considerate, sharing their bandwidth with 00's of campers! Quite a few people here already, probably a lot more arriving tomorrow.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim if its not the Race course's own network it will be one of your fellow campers using a satellite or data card, that almost certainly means he's paying for download, and it aint cheap.

While I would happily connect to the race course system, IMHO its a no no to log on to some poor sods sat.

Olley


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a BT Home Hub, probably from one of the many houses within a couple of hundred metres of us. But then again it could be a free one provided by our hosts. Either way I'm grateful.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just had to post about the weather for Stratford this weekend.....

6pm temps:

Fri 20
Sat 22
Sun 21

And no rain according to MetCheck!!!

Can't wait - see you all there.

:shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: 

Sharon


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anybody know if you could book onto the racecourse just for Friday night leaving saturday afternoon, know it is a bit late.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Just had to post about the weather for Stratford this weekend.....
> 
> 6pm temps:
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon

According to this lot we're still going to get wet at some stage.... :crybaby: http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/CV37?x=17&post=CV37&code=9SE&y=2

I'm packin' my wellies just in case :lookslikerain:

See you tomorrow! :hello2:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Linda, we have an awning!! (remember?) We don't do wet.....

Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Make sure you leave room for my awning too! we may need the shade 8) 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Linda, we have an awning!! (remember?) We don't do wet.....
> 
> Sharon


 :lol: Wet = Bad news for a submariner..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

They are now forcasting a dry day saturday, with sunshine and showers sunday...........


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
Just got back from the show and wanted to say a quick thank you to Richard and Mary for a great bit of marshalling.
We had a fantastic time in the glorious sunshine, walked for miles and spent very little :lol: :lol: 
I was great to see some old friends and make some new ones, it is always good when you make new friends I think and to catch up with folks that you haven't seen for a while. Good to see badger and co who popped in to see everyone for a while and a few other MHF members who were parked up elsewhere took the time to come and say Hi :lol: :lol: 
Sorry we missed Jimjam to say farewell, and we hope that you get home without banging the other wheel liner, we never did get the damaged one off to straighten it did we?????
Anyway, many thanks to all involved with the organisation of another brilliant get together..........

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I would also like to say how much I enjoyed this rally!!

Fantastic, many thanks,

Sharon


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Mr & Mrs DaMann say a BIG thanks to everybody who we saw late on Friday. Even though we managed to get ourselves hemmed in on the wrong side of town you were all so friendly and welcoming. 

Special thanks to Richard & Mary and Mandy & Dave for the wine and intros and to Geo and Olley for the banter.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

Our thanks to Richard and Mary too for the warm welcome and invitation. What a fantastic weekend including the weather - good to catch up with old and new friends. Time seems to fly by when you are having fun! 

Hope to do it all again soon.........

Sundial


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Lovely weekend. Great to put some faces to names, we had really nice weekend, in fact were still here having a glass of wine waiting for the chicken to cook on the Cobb.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Ahhhhhhhh, the cobb. We had one of the nicest pieces of beef I have had for years tonight. Purchased from the best butchers in the land, Swiss Cottage and cooked on our Cobb it tasted stunning. 

Glad the show was good and that all seem to have enjoyed it


stew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

You lucky lot and I could have gone as although moving done nought over the weekend :roll: :roll: 

Come on make me sick and post some piccys 8O


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We had a great time, it was good to meet so many new people. Thanks to Richard and Mary for organising it.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all

Just got back from our first MHF rally at Stratford. Hopefully the first of many. 

Would like to thank Richard and Mary for stewarding this rally. They did a splendid job, very conscientiously greeting and parking everyone up. 

Had a great BBQ on Saturday night, which they organised, even the weather was brilliant.

Pam & Keith


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all
Just got back from the show, many thanks to Richard and Mary for
keeping an eye on us old folk! we both really enjoyed the BBQ and all the chit chat that goes on. Thanks again and see you all soon.
David and Daphne


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just to add our thanks to Mary and Richard and to Keith for the lovely lasagna that he cooked for us on friday evening, and for doing all the washing up. :lol: 

Sorry Sharon only joking we know who did all the work. Thanks.

Olley and Susan


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Olley!!!! 


:diabloanifire: 

Sharon :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon after a rather stressful day to roll up and be invited to dinner, well I could have given keith a kiss. 8O 

Well ok maybe not. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all had a great time,many thanks to Richard&Mary for a superb rally, thanks for the meal on Friday, much appreciated after a long day! 

Thanks to Monsi (Brian) for finishing the electrics on the genny :compress:

Great weather, good show 

I've started an album feel free to add your photos here


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:



> Hi Sharon after a rather stressful day to roll up and be invited to dinner, well I could have given keith a kiss. 8O
> 
> Well ok maybe not. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Olley


That's the last meal Olley gets :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I'm not so sure about all this talk of kissing :lol: :lol: :lol: Not sure at all :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith

Ps, I did do the washing up from Fridays feast, just for the record mate.....


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to Richard & Mary for squeezing us in at the last minute,we had a lovely time ,weather was great :lol: :lol: The BBQ was lovely C U again Ash & Lynn .


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks to Richard & Mary for a very warm welcome and the sunshine to match, sorry to all those I didn't get to call in on, theres so many of you at these big meets, I start out with all the right intensions but with a glass of wine or beer at every van I call at, come the 60th van I have to be carried back :lol: I will start at the other end next time promise
Geo and Pam


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Now that M&D have opened up a photo album, we will put a few pics in there tomorrow.

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well I didn't get round to it as promised Sharon, but I have loaded some more pictures into the album tonight :lol: :lol: 
Those that did not attend should get a flavour of what these rallies are about hopefully :lol: 
We had a terrific time and look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Keith


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Richard & Mary 
Thank you for a very enjoyable weekend   and the BBQ also, well apart from the pizza “Richard “ :roll: here’s to the next one, Big thanks to geo for the cool beers on arrival  nice to meet up with new and old friends, well we have only just got home today called in at Bosworth water park on Sunday afternoon and left Thursday, well it would be rude not to stay the carp fishing was that good :lol: :lol: 
Brian Lisa

Just for the fishermen, 30+ carp in 1 day, 3 doubles, all the rest 4lb upwards


----------

